# demi-frère, demi-sœur / quasi-frère, quasi-sœur (famille recomposée)



## danuzza

Bonjour à tout le monde! J'ai une question sur les mots concernants la famille recomposée:
Comment on appelle le frère/la soeur qui est en réalité le fils/la fille de la nouvelle copine/epouse de mon père? Un demi-frère/ une demi-soeur? Y a-t-il d'autres possibilités? Parle-t-on de "frère" bien qu'il n'y ait aucune parenté réelle?
Merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Grop

Techniquement, je ne sais pas. En pratique c'est peut-être plus poli de l'appeler demi-frère ou demi-sœur (ou carrément frère ou sœur si vous êtes en bons termes) plutôt que de vouloir trouver *le* terme qui convient.

(En tout cas c'est ce que font ceux de mes amis qui sont dans ce cas).


----------



## tie-break

Moi non plus je ne sais pas s'il existe un terme convenant à cette situation, pour le reste je partage entièrement l'avis de Grop : si on est dans une situations à couteaux tirés ce sera toujours _le fils/la fille de la nouvelle copine de mon père_ , sinon pas d'inconvénient à l'appeler _frère ou sœur_ si les termes sont bons)


----------



## danuzza

Merci! Mais qu'est qu'on dit quand on parle de lui? "Je vais chez mon demi-frère/ chez mon frère (et si j'en ai un autre "entier"?)/chez le fils de la copine de mon père?
Encore une question: si mon père et la nouvelle copine vont avoir un enfant ensemble, il va être mon frère ou mon demi-frère?
Je suis italienne et en italien il y a seulement le mot "fratellastro" qui est très négatif et qu'on ne peut pas utiliser d'une façon neutre pour demi-frère, donc il faut utiser "frère". Et en français?


----------



## tie-break

danuzza said:


> Encore une question: si mon père et la nouvelle copine vont avoir un enfant ensemble, il va être mon frère ou mon demi-frère?


 
Dans ce cas c'est _*demi-frère*_ le terme qui convient


----------



## Calamitintin

Demi-frère n'est pas spécialement péjoratif. J'adore ma petite demi-soeur ! 
A mon avis, c'est le terme que tu cherches.


----------



## itka

_le fils/la fille de la nouvelle copine de mon père :_c'est la seule façon "neutre" de parler de cette personne à qui je ne suis pas lié(e) par le sang (mais rien ne m'empêche de les appeler _frère_ ou _soeur_, si je le souhaite).

Sinon, c'est _un demi-frère, une demi-soeur, _termes qui n'indiquent rien quant aux sentiments qu'on leur porte. Là encore, beaucoup de gens disent simplement _frère_ ou _soeur_.

Quant à la petite demi-soeur de Cal, on l'adore tous !  _(est-ce qu'elle est toujours aussi craquante ? )_


----------



## blueredblue

Moi je dis souvent le fils/la fille de ma belle-mère


----------



## GrouchaMarx

J'ai trouvé cette définition dans un site internet.

"[le terme de] quasi-frère, et sœur désigne les enfants qui sont en lien de fratrie dans la famille recomposée par l’un de leurs parents, mais n’ont aucun parent biologique commun tout en vivant ou pas ensemble sous le même toit » (Sauzède, Sauzède-Lagarde, 2005, p. 185). "

Je voulais savoir si ce terme est souvent utilisé en français ou si l'on prefère un autre.

Mille mercis d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pour ma part jamais entendu ces termes. Même s'il n'y a dans ce cas aucun géniteur commun, je pense que beaucoup de francophones parleront de _demi-frère_ et _demi-sœur_ par ignorance des autres termes.


----------



## Michelvar

A titre personnel je ne les ai appris que récemment. Ils semblent utilisés plus couramment par les personnes qui font souvent face à des problématiques liées aux familles recomposées (psychologues, avocats et juges aux affaires familiales, personnes liées aux problèmes de scolarité...), et encore inconnus des personnes non confrontés à ces problématiques.


----------



## Nicomon

Hors contexte, j'aurais cru que _quasi-frère/sœur_ était plus ou moins synonyme de _frère/sœur de cœur. _
Selon cette définition : 





> Personne que l’on considère comme son frère /  sa sœur sans avoir de lien biologique avec lui ou elle.


  Mais j'aurais eu tout faux. 

J'ai trouvé cet article, dans lequel on suggère d'autres appellations :
*Quasi-frère, demi-frère ou frère, quels termes choisir ?*

Je mets deux petits bouts  :





> Comment appeler l’enfant du mari de ma mère, ou de la femme de mon père ? Dois-je dire ma demi-sœur, ma quasi-soeur, la fille de la copine de mon père ? Les enfants qui vivent ensemble mais issus d’une union différente se posent régulièrement cette question de la définition de leur lien de parenté.
> [...]
> Nous avons réalisé un test rapide et constaté très vite que le terme de quasi- soeur ou frère était très peu connu et pratiquement jamais utilisé.


----------



## pascalfor

Je serai du même avis que Nicomon. Et je n'avais jamais entendu cette expression qui ne me semble pas très heureuse.


----------



## nicduf

Pour moi, quasi frère s'emploie pour frère de coeur et demi frère lorsque l'on a un seul parent en commun.


----------



## SergueiL

Pourquoi ne dirait-on pas frère et sœur _par alliance_ ?


----------



## Nicomon

C'est une des suggestions de l'article que j'ai mis en lien au post 4.     Je cite le paragraphe : 





> *Frère ou sœur par alliance* : cette expression à l’origine créée pour définir le conjoint de mon frère ou de ma sœur, est également utilisée pour définir l’enfant de mon beau-parent dans ma famille recomposée. L’alliance signifie que je n’ai pas de lien de sang avec ce dernier mais qu’il devient mon frère ou ma sœur du fait de l’alliance de mon père avec ma belle-mère par exemple.


----------



## nicduf

Cela me semble une excellente suggestion.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Bonjour, j'ai une question.

Selon le Grand Robert:
*beau-frère* : frère du conjoint / conjoint masculin de la soeur ou du frère
*demi- frère *: frère par la père ou la mère seulement. (c'est-à-dire frère né du même père ou de la même mère)

Il paraît qu'aucun des deux termes désigne le fils de la nouvelle conjointe de mon père, et dont le père biologique est un autre que mon père.

Donc comment appelle-t-on ce genre de "frère"?


----------



## OLN

... qu'aucun ne désigne.... 

D'aucuns ont proposé _quasi-frère_, terme qui a été discuté [plus haut] dans ce fil […]. On y avait proposé _frère par alliance_ d'après cette source française, mais c'est différent selon cette source belge :


> Différents termes peuvent être utilisés pour qualifier les relations entre enfants au sein des familles recomposées
> *Demi-frère ou demi-sœur : *frère ou sœur ayant un parent en commun, le père ou la mère
> *Quasi-frère ou quasi-sœur : *il n’y a pas de lien de sang entre eux, mais ils sont en lien de par la mise en couple de leurs parents.
> *Frère ou sœur par alliance :* enfant du beau-parent dans la famille recomposée.
> *Beau-frère ou belle-sœur : *enfant du beau-parent dans la famille recomposée, mais ces termes sont aussi utilisés pour parler des conjoints de ses frères et sœurs et des frères et sœurs de son conjoint.
> *Faux-frère ou fausse-sœur :* terme utilisé par les enfants s’ils n’ont pas trouvé leur bonheur dans d’autres appellations, mais a une connotation négative de trahison.
> 16.14/ La fratrie dans les  familles recomposées


En tout cas, ça sonne mieux.


----------



## Jacques Prévert

Merci OLN!  Le site-web que vous citez est très clair, et comme vous le proposez, _frère par alliance_ me semble plus neutre...
Mais, justement, le terme "quasi-frère" ne se trouve pas dans les dictionnaires Larousse ou Robert ou Académie française, est-ce une nouvelle invention?
Merci de nouveau!


----------



## OLN

À ton avis ?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Jacques Prévert said:


> Mais, justement, le terme "quasi-frère" ne se trouve pas dans les dictionnaires Larousse ou Robert ou Académie française, est-ce une nouvelle invention?



Le terme semble exister depuis près de 30 ans.



> Les « quasis », que l’on nomme en anglais stepsiblings, n’avaient en français aucune appellation jusqu’en 1991. Le terme a été introduit par Irène Théry (1991).


Source: http://www.pur-editions.fr/couvertures/1224151569_doc.pdf


----------



## Chimel

Athos de Tracia said:


> Le terme semble exister depuis près de 30 ans.



… mais ne me semble toujours pas entré dans l'usage courant !

Je n'ai jamais entendu quelqu'un dire d'une personne "c'est mon quasi-frère".

Cela dit, il serait effectivement utile que le terme s'implante, car il y a une lacune. Mais on ne peut par forcer l'usage...


----------

